# Fox Dirtpaw or 360 gloves recommendation?



## PeytonP (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm thinking about ordering one of the two pairs this week.

The Dirtpaw has seriously mixed reviews that make me unsure of them.

Could someone who has used/uses the Fox 360 glove give me a quick review?


----------



## Cj923 (Sep 2, 2011)

is there anywhere online to buy fox gloves and pay by paypal??


----------



## XSportsProtective (Jun 28, 2011)

Cj923 - I tried to PM you, but I need to achieve 10 posts to PM someone....My apologies to all for posting this publicly. But, we sell Fox gloves and accept PayPal. Go to our site, top right is "Shop By Brand", select Fox, then Fox Gloves.


----------



## PeytonP (Aug 29, 2011)

XSportsProtective said:


> we sell Fox gloves


Coolness. So, have you heard any reviews of the 360 glove? lol


----------



## XSportsProtective (Jun 28, 2011)

The 360 is a moto oriented glove that we don't carry, so I can't side-by-side them myself. The 360 looks to have upgraded base material, plus nicer palm material. Both have padded palms, silicon brake lever grip, hook and loop closure on the wrist, and tpr knuckle protection. motorcycle-superstore has 7 reviews on the 360 that are positive (4.3 out of 5.0). They have the 360s on sale, and take PayPal....


----------



## PeytonP (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks! I'll check those reviews.and your site at well.


----------



## BertoManfred (Jul 5, 2011)

Dirt paw is great if you get the right size you cant tell you have a glove on


----------



## KAHAIKAPU (Sep 28, 2008)

i like the Dirt Paw also :thumbsup:


----------



## Birddog07 (Jul 26, 2011)

Have the Dirtpaw and I love them. They've saved my hands from some very bad wrecks too.


----------



## reff (Sep 2, 2011)

like the Dirt Paw too!


----------

